# New Skiff in West Bay



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Good afternoon,

Long time redfish Guy... sight fishing from conventional bay boats and tourney fishing for many years. Finally pulled the trigger on a 17' Yellowfin skiff and some fly gear. Time to finally start mastering the art of Buggy Whipping!!! Hope to see some of you Guys back in the marsh.


I live in Jamaica Beach so usually fish outta there and normally around the South shoreline of West bay! Say Hi if you see me out and about


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Good luck out there! Fun it is stalking those fish.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Brad, let's get together. I'm over in Tiki. I've got the flats East Cape Vantage. Hit me up on Instagram.


----------



## fishin_brad (Jul 13, 2017)

Welcome. I fly out Monday to pick options for my East Cape Fury, so i should be joining you and Jay sometime mid Sept.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Bird said:


> Brad, let's get together. I'm over in Tiki. I've got the flats East Cape Vantage. Hit me up on Instagram.


 Sounds like a plan to me!!


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

fishin_brad said:


> Welcome. I fly out Monday to pick options for my East Cape Fury, so i should be joining you and Jay sometime mid Sept.


 Congrats on the new rig


----------



## Redfish5496 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Me tooðŸ˜ŽðŸ'ðŸ˜ðŸŽ£*

LOOKING TO DROP THE HAMMER ON A SABINE SKIFF...

CAPT. JEROME:fish:

GOOD TO SEE NEW FLY FISHING ANGLERS....


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Redfish5496 said:


> LOOKING TO DROP THE HAMMER ON A SABINE SKIFF...
> 
> CAPT. JEROME:fish:
> 
> GOOD TO SEE NEW FLY FISHING ANGLERS....


Those are fine rigs!!!


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

*Houston Fly Fisher Club*

I'm retired in Victoria. Live in Alvin for 23 yrs. Fished all of over all the bays,, Make suggestion to you... If new at fly fishing no better place to get educated is at the Houston Fly Fisher Club... They do it all .. teach casting. teach rod building. fly tying an how to fish fresh water and saltwater.. Have outing on both waters. I'm still a member and don't do to many of the fishing trips But when I did live there I was on all th item.. A great bunch of people and fly fishers. If interested give Don Puckett a call or F.B...yearly fees are $40. about 400 members.. they have meetings once a month.. well worth to go if your going into fly fishing ...so much to learn about your gear. And fishing. Google and look at the website.

:texasflag


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

*Some good places to fish..*

Go down to Chocolate Bayou boat ramp is under 2004 Hwy... you can go inland but make sure you have a freshwater license for fishing on west side of bridge. The feeder creeks have some good reds in all winter, and spring. or go east toward intercoastal stay in channel.. Spoil banks are shallow, learn the water first before getting out channel. The reefs off the left and right sides are excellent red and trout... As you go down the channel you will see a large pond. on left out in the middle of a cove. I think the dreg mud will reclaim that land one day.. but great fishing along these banks that encircles the pond. Work you way toward the Intercoastal as you go look for some reefs run perpendicular to the channel. these shell reefs holds some good trout and red.. fish one on both sides.. All excellent sight and blind fishing if you know how to blind fish all I do with fly rod.. These areas are great for that just line up with reef an fish down it like bass fishing and you will catch reds and trout.. ..Once you get out on to intercoastal channel go to left to Alligator Point. Just off intercoastal .. It's on the map or JPS deep finder. I always done great... but summers the water will get hot an fishing will be slow .. early in morning or later in afternoon.. I fished this place for ten years are more.. fish are shallow.. Good Luck,

:texasflag
Another good place to fish at night in summer is under the Galveston Causeway, if they still have security lights on all of the pylon.. With a incoming tide. the trout will stage behind these pylons and ambush bait as it comes by... We would go at dark and by 10pm would have a limit of trout.
Cheers.. Watch for the Yaks.. almost got one. He had No! Lights and I didn't see him. Good Luck.


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

*Another good winter fish spot*

Offset Bayou.. In middle is a big reef don't cut across if you don't know the water. It has an outside channel all the way around this big reef..all shell. Excellent fishing in winter...Go after the sun comes up. Never go early in winter. on a bright sunny day and fish will come up on top of reef. a popper on a fly rod.. fish slow,,Guggler.. or a mouse.. Water is clear and you can sight fish .. a sight wind will help... The big fish stage off the drop off also. If you want to catch flounder in Offsets Bayou.. go over where the Paddleboat is parked along the pier.. keep boat on the airport side. fish under dock near the shallow end with a black and blue closures fly weighted. let it sink about five to six feet of water.. and work slow and wait for the bite have caught at least five or six out there. Good Luck..:texasflag


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new rig! Fly fishing is the best. Hit me up if you need a podna


----------



## Tarpon1 (Jul 25, 2016)

You'll get some abs poling that YF around. Remember, don't fall on the motor and have fun.


----------

